# New Site Sponsor - DeadlyDecoys.com



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Nodak Outdoors has a new site sponsor, Deadly Decoys!

I've known Tracy since the early days of Nodak Outdoors and he knows snow geese. They've worked hard the past year and have finished work on their new decoys coming this summer for the fall. These are screen printed windsocks with new a new support system so they're lifelike in no-wind situations and they don't "wobble" in high-wind situations. Very nice looking decoys, I had to do a double take on the blue body:










Please help me by welcoming another great sponsor to Nodak Outdoors!


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

:welcome: Thanks for joining, your decoys look great.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

:welcome:


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Howdy!


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

Welcome! :welcome:


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

Wow that picture is exactly what I expected considering what I have been hearing about.... Tracy has really raised the bar! Nice :beer:


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I did a double take too... Tracy the decoys look great and glad your apart of nodakoutdoors.com.

Welcome!


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

welcome tracy


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

Wow, Ive been seeing those on another site and couldnt believe it. Nothing comes close to that realism screen printing job.

I think if you keep your prices competitive that you wont be able to produce them fast enough.

Way to go :beer:


----------



## Snow Hunter (Nov 16, 2004)

Great looking Decoys, Welcome to the site.


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

:welcome: Those blues are amazing


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Gracias Amigo! :beer:


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

welcome, great decoys, cant wait to buy some.


----------



## leadshot (Aug 2, 2004)

:welcome: :beer:


----------



## GooseEnemy1 (Dec 16, 2004)

I like em alot welcome and thanks for supporting this great site. Can't wait til they are out on the market and I can snatch some up for myself. Thanks Again!!


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

:welcome: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

Welcome! Welcome!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Welcome to the site. :beer:


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

welcome, thanks for being a sponsor!


----------

